# ANY TRUTH TO THIS??



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

I went to the vet today and i took advantage of asking the million questions i got. I own a blue male and hes just 11 weeks and weighs 24 pounds. The vet has no idea about how much he will weigh at one year. HOWEVER HE LOVES MY BLUE BABY AND HE SAID THAT AS A PERSONAL SECRET I SHOULD START GIVING MY BLUE HIGH PROTEIN GROWN DOG FOOD AND IT WILL MAKE HIM BULKY AND ADD ABOUT 15 HEALTHY POUNDS TO HIS OVERALL WEIGHT!!!! HAS ANYONE HEARD ABOUT THIS AND ANY GUESS ON HOW MUCH MY PUPPY WILL WEIGH!!!!???!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well 24lbs is alittle big for 11 weeks...

Unless you are going to change the pup over to an all stages food then I would just keep him on puppy food. Why would you want to put extra weight on him?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you post up a picture of your pup?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

i don't think feeding him grown dog food is a good idea.. why does your vet want to make him bulky?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would start seeking a more intelligent vet. High protien can be good for pups, but an adult food is just going to make him fat and ad health issues from being over weight.

When it comes to size and bulk it depends on a dog genetics. Over feeding him or feeding him food to bulk him up is only going to ad unnecessary fat to the dog.

At 11 weeks old being 24 pounds I would say hes quite bulky enough already.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you can burn your dog out by feeding to much protien early on just stay with puppy food it already has alot of protien. too much will make your dog stunted no joke. and to much weight at a young age can hurt his growing joints.


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

I give my pup an all stage food and hes doing fine on it so i would recommend something like that

hes 10 wks and at 20 lbs


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> IT WILL MAKE HIM BULKY AND ADD ABOUT 15 HEALTHY POUNDS


 Yikes time for a new vet if he said that. A bulky pup???? an overly developed or chubby, bulky or plain old heavy pup actually can do more harm than good. It puts more stress on growing bones and joints.
I'd ask your vet also how many courses he took in canine nutrition and what background he has with the breed .

As for figuring out adult size, the rule of thumb is to take a healthy not over or under weight pup at 16 weeks and double that weight to get an estimate of the adult weight.
It is not foolproof, but usually gets you with in 5-10 lbs.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

is your dog an ambully or apbt? I agree a vet shouldnt recommend something to make a puppy "hulky" you should let your pup grow at its own rate. and look up some other quality foods. The pup is still young don't worry about getting it thicker! you dont want an obese puppy! and if you have an apbt it shouldnt be "hulky" if its an ambully then hulky is fine. but yeah dont worry about making your pet gain weight like I said I think the best thing is to let your pup grow at its own rate unless its like the runt of the litter.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I wouldn't give high-protien dog food to a puppy.


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

well the truth i dont know much about pits...by no means im a pro. I kept bugging my vet about making sure my dog was stacked because i am in love with bullys. He (my vet) told me the same thing you guys are, that he was way above the normal weight. He said he has worked with pitbull kennels b4 and that it was a popular thing to make their dogs grow. I will gladly post pictures, but i am having trouble doing it because im not to familiar with this site or uploading pics. IF ANYONE WANTS TO HELP I WOULD APPREECIATE IT AND I WOULD THROW SOME ON HERE ASAP!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

High protein can cause defect in the dogs structure as they grow. THAT is a proven fact. Get a new vet and feed your bully a normal puppy food. 24lbs at 11wks you are looking at a dog who will more than likely weigh over 70lbs.


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for the advice! i honestly had no plans to feed him anything other than puppy food for a while. I just think that it was a little ackward what advice i was given. I live in a different place now so i am finishing up the shots elsewhere anyway. NOW CAN I GET SOME HELP TO POST UP PICS PLEASE!


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

so i still cant figure out to post the pictures on the thread, but feel free to look at my baby Belly on my albums...let me know what you think!


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

My baby BELLY. He is 11 weeks and weighs 23lbs. Ears will be cropped very soon...dont know if im going with battle or short yet....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do short I have problem with the battle cut. they cannot close the ear canal and get things like dirt stuck in the ear easily. Also if it rains it goes straight down the ear canal.
This is short








This is battle


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

oooh i like the short cut...my blues dad had a battle and he looked real good, but if its not good for my dog i wont do it...i was looking at the short anyway it looks real sharp!


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

nice looking dog...I like his natural ears.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my dog's name is belle and i call her belly as a nickname  

cute dog! 
o0o0o0o yeah, i def like the short crop. i like the battle crop too, but i like the short better. when i get another dog, i shall crop the ears. first 2 weren't cropped, but i don't regret it at all 

def. get a new vet, i am very suspicious at the fact that your vet wants to add on 15 pounds to any dog... if any of my dogs gained 15 pounds they'd be heifers! either keep him on puppy food or an all life stages food and just let him grow like a normal puppy, no extra weight.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh what a cutie pie!!!!!


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the short better but then I also like full natural ears.


----------



## doelow24 (Sep 13, 2009)

He's a nice looking pup but I wouldn't give him adult food just yet, to me it doesn't matter on the food you can really tell the parents of the dog. my pup is almost a 1yr old and he just started getting adult maybe 3 or 4months age but its all up to you.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I think short crop looks the best.


----------

